# Emergency Request!



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

We have a bit of an emergency! 

Our car broke down last week and we have been told by the mechanic that it will cost a lot to repair.

So we are desperately trying to find a new one to buy asap.

Unfortunately, we only have a small budget - up to €700 - and need something that is a reasonable size, ideally an estate.

Alternatively, we would be very grateful if anyone has a spare car they could 'hire' to us for a reasonable fee while we look.

Anything considered as long as it is reliable!

Thank you!

Stephanie


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Call Jess.


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

silvers said:


> Call Jess.


Hi James,

I thought about Jess too, I know she has recently got a shiny new car, but she had a bit more money than us.

We may have something through our lovely neighbours, Adrian is out looking at it now.

Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Steph,
Jess' neighbour rents cars.


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

silvers said:


> Hi Steph,
> Jess' neighbour rents cars.


Actually, I have just sent Jess a grovelling email to ask if she would go and talk to him for us.

Adrian went to see a car this afternoon, but it was absolutely rubbish and definitely not worth buying.

Maybe we can borrow one and take a bit more time to find the right one to buy.

Thanks for thinking of us James

xx


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Always, xxx


----------

